# Wood Burners



## emel10 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi we have a place in Peyia outside Paphos (recent purchase). As we will be 'wintering' there, seeking views on appropriate heating methods. We understand that electricity is quite expensive so are considering a woodburner for the main room. Any hints/tips/advice on experiences would be welcome.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

We have a log fire and certainly wouldn't be without it, in the evenings it keeps the house nicely warm with a gentle background heat and also looks good. As heat rises we leave the bedroom doors open which helps reduce the subsidiary heating costs.
But wood is not cheap! Last winter we had a fire most evenings and we used up 3 large loads and at €140/load it is quite costly, although what we have delivered is a good mixture of hard and soft well seasoned wood.
Strangely enough the year before we mainly used our gas central heating and costs worked out fairly similar.
So now we use a log fire in the evenings, inverter air con at night and central heating for the early morning.
If you do get a log fire, we have a make called Romatop which is excellant, make sure the wood you use is well seasoned so buy as early on in the year as possible, even the year before if you can and make sure the delivery is a good mixture of hard wood and soft as pine burns quickly and if not seasoned will tar up the fire and chimney. Cleaning and resetting with kindling etc. can be a bit of a chore and remember the ash in the bottom will stay hot for up to 24hrs so don't use a plastic bucket as I once did to carry it!


----------



## emel10 (Jul 6, 2018)

*Wood Burner*

JonandGaynor,

Many thanks for your informative response. Useful information in there and sound advice also.
Only just joined the forum recently but am impressed with the quality of responses to my couple of enquiries.
People taking the time and effort to pass on experiences and possible pitfalls is much appreciated. 
We arrive end October for our first extended stay and want to ensure we have a warm and welcoming place for our daughter to visit over Christmas.
Thanks again.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Just another thought, as the majority of heat escapes through chimneys etc. we have a single skinned flue from the fire which rises approx. 2.00m to the ceiling before going into a double skinned flue. The section above the fire gets exceedingly hot and acts as a radiator providing more heat to the room so if you do go for a stove then ensure you have single skin flue from the fire to the ceiling slab.


----------



## emel10 (Jul 6, 2018)

Many thanks again


----------

